# ★ZionVPS★Pure SSD★Anti-DDoS★KVM/OVZ★1GB/S★unmetered traffic★bitcoins★CA/FR/USA



## zionvps

Greetings from ZionVPS

our website - http://zionvps.com

 

ZionVPS was founded during November of 2013 and has been in service since then.

 

We provide OpenVZ and KVM servers, both DDoS protected upto 500GBPS. On request, we can modify reverse DNS of your IP and configure web application firewall for your IP.

 

OpenVZ servers are located in Montreal, Canada and has 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS, and AMD Opteron 4334 processor.

 

KVM servers are located in Paris, France and has SSD cached disks with 10 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS and  Xeon E5-1620V2 processors.

 

Pure SSD KVM servers are located in New york city USA, and comes with 1GB/S uplink with limited bandwidth and and  Xeon E5-1620V2 processors.

 

 

We use SolusVM as control panel and strictly forbid overselling of resources.

 

 

Test ip : http://192.99.131.144/512MB.zip(canada)

Test ip : http://94.23.183.8/512MB.zip(france)

Test ip : http://206.221.177.98/512MB.zip (USA)

 

Speedtest- 

 

Reviews : https://www.coinpayments.net/feedback-08350caa353883b3b5cca244748e599e

 

USA (Pure SSD!)

Plan 1:
$9.99 /Mo

15 GB Pure SSD Disk
512 MB isolated RAM
1TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS
1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 2:
$15.99 /Mo

20 GB Pure SSD Disk
1024 MB isolated RAM
1TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS
2 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 3:
$21.99 /Mo

25 GB Pure SSD Disk
1536 MB isolated RAM
1.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS
2 IPv4, 4 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 4:
$25.99 /Mo

35 GB Pure SSD Disk
2048 MB isolated RAM
2.5TB Premium B/W @ 1GBPS
4 IPv4, 5 IPv6 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now​ ​ ​ ​Canada

Plan 1:
$6.50 /Mo

30 GB Raid protected HDD
1024 MB RAM
unmetered bandwidth* @ 50Mbps
1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection
OpenVZ/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 2:
$9.50 /Mo

50 GB Raid protected HDD
2048 MB RAM
unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps
1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection
OpenVZ/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 3:
$15.50 /Mo

60 GB Raid protected HDD
4096 MB RAM
unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps
1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection
OpenVZ/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 4:
$19.50 /Mo

75 GB Raid protected HDD
6144 MB RAM
unmetered bandwidth* @ 250Mbps
1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection
OpenVZ/SolusVM
buy now



France



Plan 1:
$9.99 /Mo

25 GB SSD cached disk
512 MB isolated RAM
unmetered bandwidth* @ 50mbps
1 IPv4 with DDoS protection 
KVM/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 2:
$15.99 /Mo

50 GB SSD cached disk
1024 MB isolated RAM
unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps
1 IPv4 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 3:
$21.99 /Mo

70 GB SSD cached disk
1536 MB isolated RAM
unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps
1 IPv4 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now


Plan 4:
$25.99 /Mo

80 GB SSD cached disk
2048 MB isolated RAM
unmetered bandwidth* @ 150mbps
1 IPv4 with DDoS protection
KVM/SolusVM
buy now​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

TOS:

Example of activities that will lead to suspension:

Spamming

Operating a botnet controller/ sending out DDoS attacks

Scanning

Tor exit nodes

Illegal adult content

Hosting nulled/pirated content

Links/discussions about illegal material (ex- a forum about warez softwares)

CPU miners

public proxy

 

Examples of activities that are allowed:

Usage of full bandwidth all the time (ex- hosting a Debian ISO mirror)

Using it as a private proxy/ tor relay

A website that attracts a lot of DDoS attacks (we get this a lot and we always actively mitigate it, your server always stays on and no IP null routes!)

 

 

 

Support is provided via tickets, facebook and skype

 

 

Paymented accepted - Any credit card with Paypal or bitcoins


----------



## MannDude

What datacenters are used?


----------



## zionvps

In France and Canada locations, OVH is used with bandwidth upgraded to 1GB/S premium.

In USA(NYC), Reliablesite SSAE 16 Enterprise datacenter is used.


----------

